# PICS & VIDEO NEW "EZ" ARROW SHOOTER



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Stop by my blog to see a pictorial and video on how to make a EZ rig to effectively shoot arrows from most all board-cut and natural forks. This works great and does not require altering the frame in anyway, and allows for switching to shoot ball ammo in seconds!!!

Sawdust and Wood Chips - EZ Arrow Shooting

All the best,
Perry ~ A+ Slingshots


----------



## peashootergirl (Apr 13, 2010)

It's really a lot of fun! Check it out!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

looks cool and like alot of fun


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Stop by my blog to see a pictorial and video on how to make a EZ rig to effectively shoot arrows from most all board-cut and natural forks. This works great and does not require altering the frame in anyway, and allows for switching to shoot ball ammo in seconds!!!
> 
> Sawdust and Wood Chips - EZ Arrow Shooting
> 
> ...


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry I screwed up.VERY NICE IDEA.


----------

